# Do hotel rooms in Germany have AC?



## short (May 4, 2009)

I am looking to books some hotel rooms in Berlin for our trip 5/30 to 6/14 in Germany and I noticed comments on the booking engines about Ac in the Public Areas.  Does this mean that most hotels do not Germany do not have AC in the rooms?  Which hotels would have AC or not have AC?  Maybe it will not be a problem but just want to know what we are getting into before we get there.

Short


----------



## ecwinch (May 4, 2009)

I lived in Germany off and on for about six years, and unless global warming has drastically changed things, I never found it hot enough that AC is necessary. I have not been lived there since 93, so cannot comment on what the current state of AC in hotels would be. When I was there, most hotels did not have AC.

I doubt that you will need it in that timeframe however.


----------



## Keitht (May 4, 2009)

The climate in Germany is much the same as the UK so it's rare for A/C to be a necessity and consequently many hotels don't have it.  More modern places are more likely to have it, but the only way to be certain is to contact the hotel.


----------



## hibbeln (May 6, 2009)

That early in the season you should be fine.  We were in Munich at the end of August (wasn't an issue in the Alps) for one night and I had booked a hotel right near the Viktualenmarkt with no AC.  But nice big windows that opened.  It was hot, and at home I would have turned on the air, but not too hot to sleep with the windows open.  BUT.....we were right next to the Viktualenmarkt and the bands in the biergartens were playing until very late and the crowds were whooping it up.  If we hadn't had to catch a flight in the a.m., we would have just stayed up.  But it was tough to try to get to sleep either with the windows open and the noise or the windows closed with the stuffiness of the air.

So if you're there in late July or August, AND will be in a busy/noisy area, then the AC might be worthwhile just to be able to close the windows.  If you're in a quiet section, no worries.

P.S.  The hotel without AC was MUCH cheaper than any others in the central area.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 6, 2009)

As others have mentioned, the temperature for unairconditioned rooms is often less a problem than the noise.  Many hotels in Germany don't have air, and usually the temperature is fine.  We did a "castle hotel" stay one night in June along the Rhine....beautiful place, wonderful view.  But the room was warm, and when we opened the windows to cool off, we then realized that the train tracks ran along the river just below the hotel.  What a loud night!  Still a memorable stay, just not a restful as we'd hoped.


----------



## hibbeln (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is what I heard all night until my Ambien kicked in.....
*OOM-pah-pah  OOM-pah-pah  (cow bells clanging)(beer steins clinking) "Probst!" (crack of a whip) OOM-pah  OOM-pah!*


----------

